# 1999 Yamaha Outboard 60hp Spanner Wrench



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

My 99 Yamaha 60hp is having issues with the trim on the motor barely going up at all and having trouble going down. The seal on the main cylinder/piston has come out and am in the process of replacing all of the seals in this cylinder (already bought them). Anyone know where to get the wrench to get inside of the cylinder in the Orlando area or have one? I am trying to go to tampa bay on saturday and need to get this resolved. Motor runs fine in the tilt, i think it is just a fluid issu with the hydraulics. Any help would be great on this, it's driving me crazy not having tilt on a flats boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

So is it the tilt or the trim?
Tilt is the big ram in the center and the two trims are the smaller outside ones.
You may be able to rent one from a shop, I dont know anyone in orlando..
Unless the seal is leaking profusely, you could just refill the system for your trip and it should be fine


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

it is the tilt cylinder that needs to be replaced, the seal at the top of the cylinder did come out of the cylinder cap. Can I still fill the fluid with this removed for now?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Came all the way out?
If the seal is still in but slowpy leaking you could fill it and it would be fine for a short trip. 

A picture would help me help you if u get a chance


----------

